# Sprewell still on his way to Lakers?



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

on realgm, there is an article for today saying that it looks as if Sprewell will join the Lakers. Im confused about this, because just a few days ago, there was an article saying he will join the heat. Very odd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well this is because Miami desperately needs a backup PG and Gary Payton is championship hungry, proven, and has experience. GP is going to Miami. So Latrell will just settle with LA.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Now it looks as if the Los Angeles Lakers will be the new home of Timberwolves free agent Latrell Sprewell.


*St. Paul Pioneer Press*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

not bad


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh if he comes I'll settle for him..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

I heard that he was for sure going to join the Lakers!


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

cool ill settle with him on la lakers


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Not sure about this one. Anyway, Phil will do some magic with the kid.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I really don't like this signing at all. Sprewell is not worth the trouble he's going to bring and the Lakers are going to regret this in the long run. Hopefully I'm wrong about this, but I just have the feeling this is not going to work out very well. Jackson has a reputation as being a coach who can get the best out of players such as Latrell, but I don't think that's going to be enough to make this a worth-while acquisition. I'm also concerned about how Kobe will react and how the two will manage to co-exist considering their enormous egos. Kobe has already done his part in alienating the most dominant center of the past decade, we all know too well the result of that fiasco. Now, what happens if Sprewell decides he's going to come to town and suggest to Kobe that he really should start to pass the ball more? This all just seems like a recipe for disaster for a team who's trying to pick themselves and rebuild with a lot of new faces and a lot of young talent.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this would be a good signing for the lakers....look its only 2.5 of there MLE so they could drop him if he doesnt do well..its not like they have to keep him


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's Charley Walters who this is from, and he's not reliable at all. Wouldn't shock me to see Spree end up in LA, but not because he said it.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

He really will have nothing to complain about because he will get a lot of minutes and will not be in a position to demand an extension.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope it's not true.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I really don't like this signing at all. Sprewell is not worth the trouble he's going to bring and the Lakers are going to regret this in the long run. Hopefully I'm wrong about this, but I just have the feeling this is not going to work out very well. Jackson has a reputation as being a coach who can get the best out of players such as Latrell, but I don't think that's going to be enough to make this a worth-while acquisition. I'm also concerned about how Kobe will react and how the two will manage to co-exist considering their enormous egos. Kobe has already done his part in alienating the most dominant center of the past decade, we all know too well the result of that fiasco. Now, what happens if Sprewell decides he's going to come to town and suggest to Kobe that he really should start to pass the ball more? This all just seems like a recipe for disaster for a team who's trying to pick themselves and rebuild with a lot of new faces and a lot of young talent.


 So what exactly has Spre done that makes him such a cancer? I know he was asking for way too much money from the Wolves, but so what? 

I think he will contribute and do the best that he can.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

its worth a try


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Attila said:


> So what exactly has Spre done that makes him such a cancer? I know he was asking for way too much money from the Wolves, but so what?
> 
> I think he will contribute and do the best that he can.


Look, I'm not one who speaks poorly of an individual when it's not warranted. In this case though, Sprewell has never proven deserving of much praise throughout his career. He may be a great guy off the court who simply tends to speak, or act before he thinks. But that means nothing when we're talking about bringing him here to a young team who can ill afford any more distractions or in-house controversy. The following are just those events which come to mind from Sprewell's past 13 seasons in the league.

Let's start off in Sprewell's first NBA stop with Golden State: I believe it was there that Latrell brought a 2x4 to practice when confronting *teammate* Jerome Kersey after an arguement. Then there was that other "slight indiscretion" in Oakland when Sprewell felt picked-on by coach PJ Carlesimo and decided the only way to remedy the situation was to wrap his hands around Carlesimo's neck and squeeze.

On to New York, where for the most part Sprewell was on his best behavior. He of course continued to display typical demonstrative actions which are part of his personality, but hey, he did manage not to choke anyone this time! :clap: 

Finally, Sprewell arrives in Minnesota. But it didn't take long for him to prove himself a hot-headed idiot when he gets into a childish shouting-match during his first game back at MSG with Knicks owner James Dolan. Sprewell greeted Dolan with the always friendly F*** you, then proceeded to shout obscenties for all to hear throughout the course of the action. Once again he felt disrespected by his former employer, so what better way to prove something than by making yourself look like a childish, classless ingrate? Fast forward a few seasons and we find an aging Sprewell whose game had eroded significantly demanding a huge contract from the T-Wolves claiming that "he could not feed his family" with the paltry 14.6 million he was currently making. He must have one seriously hungry family. 

To me, these are enough examples to prove that Sprewell has never been what you would call a "stand-up" guy. He's had problems with every former employer at one point or another and obviously feels he is an entitled individual who continually puts himself ahead the team, as well as his teammates. There were so many younger, hungrier, better players available that could have helped the Lakers for the same amount of money. Why ending up with this guy should be satisfying is beyond me. I'm just not buying the fact that all of sudden, at 35 Sprewell is going to be a model citizen and do exactly what the team asks of him without sulking, complaining, or just being one big distraction.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

If you have a guy with the skill and ability spree has, and he wants to play for your team that isnt really in TOP SHAPE, it is ignorant and blasphemous to say you do not want him on your team. In our case, Spree is INTERESTED in playing with us, thus i would think he would try his best to behave, and regardless of behaving, he is an awsome Basketball Player who can still contribute, how on earth can you even think of not taking him on our team.

p.s Does anyone HONESTLY believe he is going to do something stupid like fight kobe or Phil...I really dont think so.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Look, I'm not one who speaks poorly of an individual when it's not warranted. In this case though, Sprewell has never proven deserving of much praise throughout his career. He may be a great guy off the court who simply tends to speak, or act before he thinks. But that means nothing when we're talking about bringing him here to a young team who can ill afford any more distractions or in-house controversy. The following are just those events which come to mind from Sprewell's past 13 seasons in the league.
> 
> Let's start off in Sprewell's first NBA stop with Golden State: I believe it was there that Latrell brought a 2x4 to practice when confronting *teammate* Jerome Kersey after an arguement. Then there was that other "slight indiscretion" in Oakland when Sprewell felt picked-on by coach PJ Carlesimo and decided the only way to remedy the situation was to wrap his hands around Carlesimo's neck and squeeze.
> 
> ...


I respect your concerns, I really do, but I like this signing. The only thing I have a issue with is that you claim that younger, better players were available for that money... like who?!?!??

For one Sprewell's history shows that when the team is winning he is a ideal citizen. If the Lakers goal is to win they shouldn't have to worry about that. Also he always has been a very hard worker on the court. Even on those dismal Warrior teams when he would frequently lead the NBA in minutes per game while being a all-star performer. 

I'm a lot more worried about Kwame Brown.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay, okay. _Maybe_ I'm being too critical of Sprewell. But I'm sticking to my guns in saying that he's not a wise choice for this team. Just to be straight about this, I'm certainly not insinuating that he would pick a fight with Kobe Bryant or try anything as foolish with Phil Jackson as he did with PJ in Golden State. Secondly, please realize he's not nearly as "awesome" as he used to be, nor his he any longer a difference maker which will put a young, burgeoning team over the top and into championship contention. Keep in mind also that he is settling for the Lakers, they in no way are his first choice. He wanted to go to Miami. 

Now, is it possible that he could come to LA and be a key role player in this lineup? Yes, I'll conceed that it's possible. But, what I do not understand is why so many Lakers fans are fawning over this man as if he's the Latrell Sprewell of 1994. He's not that player anymore, not even close. His offensive numbers declined considerably last season as well as his effectiveness on the defensive side of the ball. He's now a 35 year-old swingman with tired legs who's NBA days are definitely numbered, thus I can think of at least a handful of players who are either already better or could be of more valuable to these Lakers than Sprewell could. All of these players are/were available and could likely be had at the same 2.5 million Latrell would have to *settle* for.

1) *Reggie Evans* - A tough rebounder who makes no qualms about getting his touches. Evans knows his role on the team and will do all the dirty work on a front line devoid of any proven rebounding talent. 
2) *Jason Hart* - A PG who proved extremely valuable for the Spurs in their 03-04 championship run and earned himself significant minutes in Charlotte last season while posting career highs of 9.5 ppg along with 5.0 apg. (Unfortunately, Geoff Petrie of the Sacramento Kings has already got his hands on him.)
3) *Lee Nailon* - Here's another journeyman SF who played for the Hornets last year with great scoring talent and solid rebounding ability who is still sitting on the open market. Offer him 2.5 million and he'll be on the next plane to LA. 
4) *Ronald Murray* - Younger and better than Sprewell right now. Everyone remembers what he did in Ray Allen's absence two seasons ago, why not give a young guy like this an opportunity to learn from Kobe Bryant and Phil Jackson ? He's 26 years-old and hungry, Sprewell is 35 years-old and run-down. 
5) *Keith Bogans* - Here's another young explosive young guard who can also give you double-figure points and rebounds on any given night. He's still waiting around for an offer from the Bobcats, I would think getting a call from the Lakers might peak his interest.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Okay, okay. _Maybe_ I'm being too critical of Sprewell. But I'm sticking to my guns in saying that he's not a wise choice for this team. Just to be straight about this, I'm certainly not insinuating that he would pick a fight with Kobe Bryant or try anything as foolish with Phil Jackson as he did with PJ in Golden State. Secondly, please realize he's not nearly as "awesome" as he used to be, nor his he any longer a difference maker which will put a young, burgeoning team over the top and into championship contention. Keep in mind also that he is settling for the Lakers, they in no way are his first choice. He wanted to go to Miami.
> 
> Now, is it possible that he could come to LA and be a key role player in this lineup? Yes, I'll conceed that it's possible. But, what I do not understand is why so many Lakers fans are fawning over this man as if he's the Latrell Sprewell of 1994. He's not that player anymore, not even close. His offensive numbers declined considerably last season as well as his effectiveness on the defensive side of the ball. He's now a 35 year-old swingman with tired legs who's NBA days are definitely numbered, thus I can think of at least a handful of players who are either already better or could be of more valuable to these Lakers than Sprewell could. All of these players are/were available and could likely be had at the same 2.5 million Latrell would have to *settle* for.
> 
> ...


Well put. :clap: Repped


----------



## desmond mason for mvp (Sep 11, 2005)

phil better watch out when he is lecturing spree or he might get choked. ok... now all kiddin aside spree will play his heart out in LA i mean he is working hard to feed his family. ok iam srry for the feed his fam. joke i kno their getting old but i just had too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Okay, okay. _Maybe_ I'm being too critical of Sprewell. But I'm sticking to my guns in saying that he's not a wise choice for this team. Just to be straight about this, I'm certainly not insinuating that he would pick a fight with Kobe Bryant or try anything as foolish with Phil Jackson as he did with PJ in Golden State. Secondly, please realize he's not nearly as "awesome" as he used to be, nor his he any longer a difference maker which will put a young, burgeoning team over the top and into championship contention. Keep in mind also that he is settling for the Lakers, they in no way are his first choice. He wanted to go to Miami.
> 
> Now, is it possible that he could come to LA and be a key role player in this lineup? Yes, I'll conceed that it's possible. But, what I do not understand is why so many Lakers fans are fawning over this man as if he's the Latrell Sprewell of 1994. He's not that player anymore, not even close. His offensive numbers declined considerably last season as well as his effectiveness on the defensive side of the ball. He's now a 35 year-old swingman with tired legs who's NBA days are definitely numbered, thus I can think of at least a handful of players who are either already better or could be of more valuable to these Lakers than Sprewell could. All of these players are/were available and could likely be had at the same 2.5 million Latrell would have to *settle* for.
> 
> ...


you made a real good point about spree being a cancer and this but..

1) reggie evans: 2.5 million will not do, seattle will definitely match since hes restricted 
2) harts, hes on the kings already
3)nailons a SF and we got like 4 or 5 SF??
4) like evans, i believe hes restricted, if not i dont think he'll sign for 2.5 million.. plus he has no clue how to play the point and needs the ball to score.. a tweener who wont get alot of mintues if hes ever going to back up kobe
5) Bogans, i like him too and theres a strong chance he might actually sign wid the lakers since the bobcats dont want him back. very versatile can play SF/SG/PG but highly doubt he'll play PG since hes skills are lacking there. so hes pretty much a SG/SF. again lakers are stack on SG and SF so it comes down to, whos got more talent? (since this team sorely lacks the talent to compete with the rest of the west) and :banana: to spree


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

dannyM said:


> you made a real good point about spree being a cancer and this but..
> 
> 1) reggie evans: 2.5 million will not do, seattle will definitely match since hes restricted
> 2) harts, hes on the kings already
> ...


But where is Sprewell going to play if he signs here? He's always been a SG/SF, he's not a point guard even in the triangle. I don't see how Bogans or Nailon are any different in that sense, except that they're both younger and both have more upside than Latrell at this point. But that's just how I see it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nailon is big for SF, and hed be WAY to big for PG. Latrell has the chance to be like Ron Harper in the triangle. Latrell is quick and likes to play D which will help a bunch. He also has good ballhandling skills and he is a pretty good mid range shooter.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

EHL said:


> I hope it's not true.


I'm with EHL. I don't like Sprewell at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> But where is Sprewell going to play if he signs here? He's always been a SG/SF, he's not a point guard even in the triangle.


I knew we would have to deal with this whole PG business AGAIN.

Read one of Phil's books please. Like "More Than a Game." In the triangle, point and shooting guard are the same thing. Plus Sprewell has played point guard in spurts; remember the Warriors old "Point Spree" lineup? Finally Kobe and Odom will handle the ball more than the point guard on the Lakers... whether it's McKie, Sprewell, Fisher, Watson, Ron Harper, whoever...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I knew we would have to deal with this whole PG business AGAIN.
> 
> Read one of Phil's books please. Like "More Than a Game." In the triangle, point and shooting guard are the same thing. Plus Sprewell has played point guard in spurts; remember the Warriors old "Point Spree" lineup? Finally Kobe and Odom will handle the ball more than the point guard on the Lakers... whether it's McKie, Sprewell, Fisher, Watson, Ron Harper, whoever...


Okay, wait a minute. I'm not one of those people saying that the Lakers need a PG, I know how the triangle works. All I was doing was responding to dannyM saying that we already have 4 or 5 small forwards. Therefore, I was trying to make the point that Sprewell played the same position as Bogans and Nailon. Nailon is a small forward, he doesn't play the four and obviously doesn't play point either. Bogans is a SG who can play SF if called upon to do so. Sure, Sprewell can play in the backcourt. But he's not going to be the one bringing the ball up the court or dictating the offense, those duties are going to go Kobe and Lamar at least 90% of the time, on this we agree. So what is the difference between Sprewell or one of the other two players mentioned (Nailon, Bogans)? Of course Nailon won't play in the backcourt, but the Lakers wouldn't need him to. Bogans would be a great guy to have in this offense because of his versatility, youth and rebounding ability (he's also a big guard at 6'5''). If everyone is looking for Sprewell to be Rick Fox or Ron Harper, he won't be. He's not that type of player. That's why I say bringing in a younger player who can be groomed to fit in to this offense and might have a chance of sticking around for more than just a one or two year fling would be much wiser. Sprewell is not going to take the Lakers anywhere they can't go without him.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

update



> Sprewell, after turning down a $21 million US, three-year extension last season from Minnesota, is still looking to find a team able to pay him a salary above $5 million.* His agent, Robert Gist, said he is trying to facilitate a sign-trade deal that would bring the Timberwolves a small forward in return.
> 
> "This is not about anyone doing Latrell a favour, it's about the Timberwolves finding a way to get a player they need," Gist said.*
> 
> http://www.canada.com/sports/basketball/story.html?id=4c12b6c3-be69-4cde-a67b-6d3368e011c6


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

that would b nice


----------

